# Seksualiteit > Menstruatie >  Cyclus en basale tempratuurcurve

## v2nes

dit is me cyclus en ik ben benieuwd wat jullie er van vinden?
krijg ik nu een eisprong en wanneer?
we willen graag zwanger worden,maar voor mij was het een beetje een opsessie geworden.
volgens mij ziet het er wel aardig uit.
me cyclus is ook erg regelmatig de ene keer 30 dagen de andere keer 31.

----------


## v2nes

me gegeven zijn waarschijnlijk niet doorgekomen.
hier zijn ze: maand november
36.9 eerste cyclusdag ongi
36.7 ongi
36.7 ongi
38.8 ongi
36.8 ongi
36.8
36.4
36.2
36.4
36.4
36.7
36.5
36.7
37 ziekjes dag 18
36.8 ziekjes
36.8 ziekjes
36.7
37
37.1
37.2
37.2
37
37
37
37.1
37.2
37
36.8
36.7 1 dag voor me periode

----------


## PCOSUE

Beste V2nes, 

Het lijkt er op dat je je eisprong hebt gehad toen je ziekjes was... nét lastig voor een temperatuurcurve. Je temeratuur is duidelijk hoger in het tweede deel van de maand. 

Hoe tel jij de dagen? Je hebt dag 18 gezet waar ik dag 14 tel.... 
Als je erg graag wilt weten wanneer je eisprong is kun je ook ovulatietestjes doen tussen dag 14 en dag 18... dan kun je misschien beter timen.

Succes!

----------


## v2nes

kijk maar bij zwangerschap daar staat er nog een van een amdere maand, daar kan je het beter op zien het verschil

----------

